# Milan: Gazidis vuole far fuori Leonardo. Conferme.



## admin (4 Maggio 2019)

Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.

Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html



ormai il milan sta diventando peggio di Game of Thrones, cospirazioni, montella fa fuori il preparatore vegano, leonardo vuole far fuori gattuso, cazzitis vuole far fuori leo...


----------



## sacchino (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html


La cosa più importante è che non lo si faccia fuori a metà campagna acquisti ma eventualmente molto prima.


----------



## Devil man (4 Maggio 2019)

Che degrado non se ne esce più...


----------



## Milanlove (4 Maggio 2019)

magari...


e magari potremmo anche mettere un professionista con le giuste competenze al suo posto.

Lo so, chiedo troppo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

pfffffffff...... tutto come da copione

addio milan, leo dimettiti e sfanculali tu. tanto è così che deve finire. a questo punto immagino anche le dimissioni di maldini. sporcarsi l'immagine per questi non ne vale la pena


----------



## kipstar (4 Maggio 2019)

ma non ci credo manco se lo vedo....


----------



## gabuz (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html



Leonardo vuole alzare trofei, Gazidis solo fare plusvalenze, normale che non vadano d'accordo


----------



## luigi61 (4 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pfffffffff...... tutto come da copione
> 
> addio milan, leo dimettiti e sfanculali tu. tanto è così che deve finire. a questo punto immagino anche le dimissioni di maldini. sporcarsi l'immagine per questi non ne vale la pena





gabuz ha scritto:


> Leonardo vuole alzare trofei, Gazidis solo fare plusvalenze, normale che non vadano d'accordo



Vediamo che succede...a pelle sto pezzo di m. di Gazidis non lo posso vedere; a dire il vero bisognerebbe contestare chi ce lo ha messo li ma soprattutto con quale scopo....aspetto a gloria le prossime mosse, allenatore e mercato


----------



## Aron (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html




_Chiiiii ce l'ha portato Gazidis..._


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html



Qui lo avevamo scritto praticamente il giorno dopo l'insediamento di Gazidis.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Maggio 2019)

Leonardo pagherà a causa dello stesso difetto che aveva anche Seedorf: pensa in grande. La differenza è che, se Seedorf non aveva e non ha ancora dimostrato di essere un grande allenatore, la bravura di Leonardo come dirigente è conclamata.
Voglio vedere ora cosa farà Maldini, che aveva sposato questo progetto.


----------



## Pitermilanista (4 Maggio 2019)

Io francamente richiamerei il "duo salsiccia" calabro-piemontese.
Tanto, vincere non si vincerà più finché campiamo, di competere non vi è interesse alcuno, che almeno ci si diverta. Una pacca sul collo nelle conferenze, una salsiccia, un rutto e un peto. Mi parrebbe più appropriato a ciò che ormai è diventato lAC Milan.


----------



## malos (4 Maggio 2019)

Stiamo diventando peggio della peggiore inter morattiana. Neanche nei miei incubi peggiori. Passa la voglia di seguire partite, squadra e corollario vario.


----------



## Pampu7 (4 Maggio 2019)

si poi vuol mandare via anche paolo e richiamare fassone e mirabelli...ma dai su


----------



## neversayconte (4 Maggio 2019)

Io l'avevo detto: a che serviva Gazidis? Perchè? 
VOlevi un amministratore dei conti? Avevi Scaroni. 
Questo fa più confusione che altro. E si fa prendere pure in giro dai giocatori con i discorsi motivazionali in inglese tradotti.


----------



## Giangy (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html



Questo fantasma di Gazidis, incomincia ha rompere un pò troppo... il progetto giovani può andare ok, ma tanto arriveranno i giovani cessi immagino, senza Champions. Leonardo è l'ultimo colpevole da mandare via di questo Milan. Sempre avuto dubbi da quando è entrato in società questo Gazidis.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Maggio 2019)

Diventeremo come l' Arsenal, ma con molti meno soldi. Diciamo che diventeremo come il Lille


----------



## ispanicojon7 (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html



con elliot e gazidis il futuro non sara' per niente roseo.., non sarei sorpreso se maldini andasse via .


----------



## David Gilmour (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html



Leonardo è l'unico di cui mi fidi veramente. Se Gazidis lo sostituisse, sarebbe solo l'ennesima conferma che l'obiettivo non è essere competitivi (non dico vincere, eh! Non pretendo tanto...) ma fare soldi. 'Sto pelato non mi da nessun affidamento: di un Galliani _reloaded_ non so cosa farmene. Vorrei poter commentare solo i temi del campo, non le faide tecniche e dirigenziali.


----------



## Gas (4 Maggio 2019)

Io continuo a pensare che Leo abbia fatto un lavoro egregio.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html



Se fosse vero questa sarebbe una grande, pesante e quasi insormontabile tegola. Leonardo mi pare l'unico insieme a Maldini a voler veramente grande questo Milan. Se lo segano è perché non hanno lo stesso scopo.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Maggio 2019)

Il licenziamento di Leo sarebbe la pietra tombale definitiva su qualsiasi speranza di rinascere. Siamo diventati l'Ac Plusvalencia, impegnati a vendere i pochi buoni che scoveremo per risanare il bilancio e permettere ai generosi mecenati Singer si sbolognarci senza avere perdite. Mai avrei immaginato uno schifo simile, mai. Almeno Moratti, pur con tutti i suoi difetti e le sue cappelle, voleva il bene della squadra, qua non si salva veramente NIENTE.


----------



## Goro (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html



Già da tutte le voci sui dissidi per Ibra ecc. si era capito... pessimi... Leonardo ha fatto giusto in tempo a prendere Paquetà


----------



## luigi61 (4 Maggio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il licenziamento di Leo sarebbe la pietra tombale definitiva su qualsiasi speranza di rinascere. Siamo diventati l'Ac Plusvalencia, impegnati a vendere i pochi buoni che scoveremo per risanare il bilancio e permettere ai generosi mecenati Singer si sbolognarci senza avere perdite. Mai avrei immaginato uno schifo simile, mai. Almeno Moratti, pur con tutti i suoi difetti e le sue cappelle, voleva il bene della squadra, qua non si salva veramente NIENTE.


Ho le stesse tue, e di molti altri amici, sensazioni; prima però di dare un giudizio definitivo a mio parere occorre aspettare le prime mosse ufficiali, ossia nuovo allenatore e relativo mercato; da lì sarà tutto chiaro, certo la mossa di elliott di ingaggiare Gazidis è stata indicativa su come intendono operare; come certo è che l'eventuale allontanamento di Leonardo sia esso forzoso o forzato ,sarebbe gravissimo


----------



## Heaven (4 Maggio 2019)

Sta vicenda inizia a sembrarmi quella di Galliani-Seedorf, evidentemente chi pensa in grande al Milan viene fatto fuori...


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Maggio 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Leonardo pagherà a causa dello stesso difetto che aveva anche Seedorf: pensa in grande. La differenza è che, se Seedorf non aveva e non ha ancora dimostrato di essere un grande allenatore, la bravura di Leonardo come dirigente è conclamata.
> Voglio vedere ora cosa farà Maldini, che aveva sposato questo progetto.



ottimo.
maldini... spero che si dimetta. e che non stia li a far la figurina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Maggio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arrivano sempre più conferme sul rapporto mai decollato tra Leonardo e Gazidis. Secondo quanto riportato dal Quotidiano Nazionale, l'AD, uomo di fiducia di Elliott, dopo aver sconfessato la linea di mercato portata avanti dal dirigente brasiliano, sarebbe pronto a sostituirlo in vista della prossima estate. Dopo quella di Gattuso, dunque, la prossima testa a cadere potrebbe essere quella di Leonardo.
> 
> Si è fatto il nome di Campos, ma... --) http://www.milanworld.net/pres-lille-campos-niente-milan-resta-qui-vt76032.html


Leonardo è l’unico con ambizione. Andato via lui Gazidis ci trasformerà in una sorta di Udinese. Oggi fare plusvalenze per il Milan è impensabile: non abbiamo una base che ci consente di vendere quei pochi giocatori buoni che abbiamo, pertanto in questo momento non possiamo pensare di mettere sul mercato Romagnoli, Piatek o Paquetá. Ci voleva Gazidis per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio vendendo quelli buoni e comprando ragazzini di 18 anni?! Bastava mettere il più inetto degli AD, almeno non li davi 4 milioni di euro all’anno. Con sto Gazidis Elliott ha preso un abbaglio secondo me.


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Maggio 2019)

Magari


----------



## MarcoG (5 Maggio 2019)

Anche se fosse vera la storia, la vedo in parte fisiologica. Non ero il solo qui a sostenere che non si possono mettere duecento uomini forti in una società e sperare che vadano d'accordo. Per queste cose serve tempo, trovare gli uomini giusti. Intendete, non vuol dire che credo alla notizia, ma che potrebbe essere fondata e anche logica. Leo tuttavia lo vedo saldo, magari sbaglierò, ma Elliott oltre a gazidis userà altri informatori e chiunque sa che Leo il suo lavoro l'ha fatto...


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ottimo.
> maldini... spero che si dimetta. e che non stia li a far la figurina



Avrebbe tutta la mia stima, anche se sarebbe un pessimo segnale per il futuro del Milan.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Maggio 2019)

si facesse fuori per conto suo sto pelato...se proprio vuole far fuori qualcuno perché siamo in troppi c'è Maldini..ma Leo non si tocca

(e sul fronte giocatori non si azzardi a toccare Romagnoli...grazie)


----------



## Igniorante (5 Maggio 2019)

Che schifo.
Maledetta Elliott, vuole ridurci ad essere il Sassuolo di Milano


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Maggio 2019)

E' più facile che sia Leo ad andarsene; a Elliott non importa nulla del Milan e Gazidis è stato messo lì volutamente per far tornare i conti, portare plusvalenze e poi vendere guadagnandoci


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> E' più facile che sia Leo ad andarsene; a Elliott non importa nulla del Milan e Gazidis è stato messo lì volutamente per far tornare i conti, portare plusvalenze e poi vendere guadagnandoci


Ah guarda, probabile che sia così. Non credo che un ambizioso come Leonardo si faccia mettere i piedi in testa da questo demente pelato. Piuttosto se ne andrà. Oltretutto questo Gazidis non lo vedo una persona così competente: arrivare al pareggio attraverso la vendita dei migliori non è una decisione da geni del calcio, chiunque ci arriva. Udinese e Atalanta fanno così da anni, depauperano la rosa per ripartire da zero. Ma Gazidis doveva riportare il Milan in alto, non ridurlo all’Atalanta di turno. Oltretutto valutiamo anche il carisma di questo qui: un AD che guadagna 4 milioni di euro all’anno si presenta nello spogliatoio del Milan senza spiccicare dopo MESI mezza parola in italiano. Io fossi un giocatore gli riderei in faccia.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Maggio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Leonardo è l’unico con ambizione. Andato via lui Gazidis ci trasformerà in una sorta di Udinese. *Oggi fare plusvalenze per il Milan è impensabile: non abbiamo una base che ci consente di vendere quei pochi giocatori buoni che abbiamo, pertanto in questo momento non possiamo pensare di mettere sul mercato Romagnoli, Piatek o Paquetá. Ci voleva Gazidis per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio vendendo quelli buoni e comprando ragazzini di 18 anni?! Bastava mettere il più inetto degli AD, almeno non li davi 4 milioni di euro all’anno. Con sto Gazidis Elliott ha preso un abbaglio secondo me.



Concordo!
Gazidis per i suoi milioni di stipendio cosa ha fatto di grande e speciale? Per ora: Nulla.

Ad oggi la squadra fa pensa, ma c'e da considerare che Leo é arrivato un po tardi per fare miracoli.
Comunque i suoi acquisti, rispetto a quelli di Mirabelli (disastro totale), sono stati decisamente buoni:
- Higuain: Ha sbolognato Bonucci é preso il bomber piu forte della Serie A. Se poi il gioco di Gattuso ha portato ad una isolazione totale e l'involuzione totale di Higuain la colpa non é sua.
- Caldara: Dominante a livello U-21, possibile coppia del futuro con Romagnoli. Giocatore che ha dimostrato la sua qualita nel Atalanta. Colpaccio se non fosse stato per i suoi infortuni.
- Bakayoko in prestito: Per la amggior parte della stagione é stato lui a fare la differenza a centrocampo. Giocatore che pero é stato inserito solo dopo l'infortunio di Biglia.
- Laxalt: Non ha reso al meglio, acquisto toppato. Pero sono veramente sorpreso perche al Genoa sembrava ben altra roba.
- Piatek: Colpaccio
- Paqueta: Forte.

Insomma...Leo il suo lo ha fatto. Acquisti forti che aiutano la squadra. L'unica pecca é la mancanza totale di un ala veloce. Errore capitale. Se veramente in estate riesce di prendere giocatori tipo St. Maximin allora la prospettiva é buona.

Tutti acquisti abbastanza sensati...
Se invece guardiamo a quello fatto da Mirabelli...: Reina a 4 mln, Strinic a 2 m, Borini (2 mln?), la turca, il laterale sinistro piu lento del mondo Rodriguez, 60 mln per la coppia Kalinic-Andre Silva, 20 mln per Biglia. 10+ acquisti ma nemmeno un ala veloce.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Concordo!
> Gazidis per i suoi milioni di stipendio cosa ha fatto di grande e speciale? Per ora: Nulla.
> 
> Ad oggi la squadra fa pensa, ma c'e da considerare che Leo é arrivato un po tardi per fare miracoli.
> ...


A gennaio l’ala l’avrebbe presa, ma lo hanno mandato in giro a mendicare. Con zero euro a gennaio non prendi nessuno. Sono convinto che con un’ala sinistra decente al posto del turco e Castillejo al posto di Suso in piante stabile, ci saremmo piazzati tranquillamente tra le prime 4, nonostante l’handicap Gattuso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2019)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> magari...
> 
> 
> e magari potremmo anche mettere un professionista con le giuste competenze al suo posto.
> ...



Tipo monchi..lui si che ha fatto bene...


----------

